# uh oh bugatti!!! COOLANT LEAK!!!



## SLICK_VW (Oct 27, 2008)

was hanging out downtown chicago a few weekends ago, spotted this at the gold coast dealer, they were running it for about 10-15 mins outside, decided to pull it back in, and as soon as they started to back it into the corner, there was a nasty pool of coolant chilling underneath!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

it was just marking its territory


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: uh oh bugatti!!! COOLANT LEAK!!! (SLICK_VW)*

thats probably like a 10,000 dollar fix right there!!! lmao







i'd hate to be the one that had to fix that


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: uh oh bugatti!!! COOLANT LEAK!!! (raised-on-DUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raised-on-DUBS* »_thats probably like a 10,000 dollar fix right there!!! lmao







i'd hate to be the one that had to fix that










u think thats bad





























http://www.galvestondailynews....73dfb


----------



## JimG89 (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny thing is is that this car is still for sale. Imagine being the guy buying it and not knowing this and then seeing that picture on the net some where knowing that thats your car that was messed up.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: uh oh bugatti!!! COOLANT LEAK!!! (SLICK_VW)*

That might not necessarily be a "leak". If the car was just sitting idle outside for 15 minutes it might be overflow from one of the 10 radiators on the car...


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Gold Coast are idiots! My buddy and I went to Chicago to look at cars, he was looking to buy a F430 and we went into Gold Coast and they laughed him off. So we went to Lake Forest the next day and were super impressed with them, he is a life time customer now!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_it was just marking its territory

hahaha


----------

